# Barn cats and chickens



## jtsummie (Feb 23, 2008)

just wondering how many of you keep cats around to help out with the rodent population on your place, also have problems with them chasing chickens... And what you do to keep this at a minimum.


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

We have always had barn cats and chickens. There has never been a problem. We have never had a cat hurt a grown chicken. They all just ignore each other. There was one cat who would chase them a little in play, but no harm was done. Of course, baby chicks are a different story, they need to be protected from cats and all kinds of other predators, until they are grown.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I have a cat, Fergus, who has taken to sleeping in the chicken coop with my chickens this winter. He's moved in to help them with their rodent problem. They don't seem to mind at all.

When I was a kid we had cats and chickens, turkeys, ducks, geese, etc. that free ranged. I can't recall there ever being a problem with the cats.


----------



## Jesse L (Nov 6, 2008)

I have lots of cats and chickens. They get along great. As long as the cats arnt hungry, i can trust them with the chicks as well....


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I have LOTS of cats, they have never bothered a chick or chicken (or duckling) The older ones were trained by the momma hens and muscovy ducks that even looking at a chick was a bad idea. We have some younger ones that we shot with a water pistol when we ordered chicks to raise. Now they think that chickens make God pee on them, so they don't even look at them.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

No problems with my 5 barn cats and 8 chickens...and the cats do GREAT with rodent control


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

When we lived in WI, the cats and chickens got along real well. Momcat even decided the nest box was perfect. I put in the cardboard box to keep the chickens from getting at the kittens. Just had to make sure Momcat was in the coop when I locked it up at night.









though it does not look like it in the picture, there was plenty of room for the cat and chickens to get in and out of their respective areas.

Here are a few of the cats all grown up.









The cats and the chickens would "free range" together, wandering the property to see what was going on. 

This is one of my favorite cat/chicken pictures.









Cathy


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I think those cats think they ARE chickens...lol


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Great pics MacyBaby! I have 3 black & white cats..one of them looks just like yours


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

JasoninMN said:


> I think those cats think they ARE chickens...lol


I agree!

It's weird...the cat I have that moved into the chicken coop is also a black and white cat. Hmmmm....


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

My ameraucana roo sets up a huge fuss if a cat or dog comes anywhere near their fence, so I don't think I'll have to worry about them killing any of the chickens as long as I have that roo. He did try to attack my chihuahua when she followed me into the coop....once - she stays out now.


----------



## 4sarge (Jan 8, 2005)

Cats & Chickens - Great Photos. My chickens do not free range and our cats always had a curiosity about the chickens and love to play and watch but the few times that they have been inadvertently together - no problem but we work with the cats while they are still kittens.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Love those pictures. 

Our cats get along fine with our chickens. When the cats were small, a couple of them tried to pounce on the chickens while free-ranging. The chicken turned on the kitten and gave it a couple of good pecks. That was the last time I ever saw the cats messing with the chickens.

The cats keep down rodents (haven't seen one mouse since we've had the cats) and they like to hang out in the coop (since they know that's where the rodents show up).


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I have 4 cats and they have never bothered the chickens although one of the cats and one of the chickens like to play chase with each other.  Sally (the cat) will sneak up to Rotten (the chicken) and tap her on the back and then run while Rotten chases her...then Rotten waits till Sally is preoccupied and sneaks up and pecks HER on the back and then Sally chases her back around the yard - LOL


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

COSunflower, that's awesome! I'm sure that's fun to watch!


----------



## Mc's Farm (Mar 12, 2005)

I love those pics!! I had a cat who thought having her kittens inside the nesting box was the coolest thing. Wasn't chickens, it was guineas. Sandy decided it was too much for her and moved them to another nesting box...empty, peaceful and quiet. 

Mc


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

We had one bar cat that always insisted she HAD to have her kittens in the chicken coop. Sometimes it would be up in the ceiling; sometimes the wall mounted laying boxes.


----------

